# 300zx Rear Caliper question



## UPJ Wheeler (Aug 13, 2007)

Whats the differences between the 84-86 rear calipers and the 87-89 rear calipers? They list different calipers for those years in the Advance Auto parts online catalog... 

Thanks!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Is there a specific reason you need this information? Probably just an update in design and I don't know if one year can be used on another. For specific differences, I would download a copy of the factory service manual. If carfiche.com still exists, they will have the manual. It could be something as simple as the rear brake rotors were bigger in the later years, meaning a bigger caliper would have to be used. But I don't know for sure.


----------



## watagg (Sep 14, 2007)

I looked into this for you. It looks to me that there is not difference. You can check for yourself at Courtesyparts.com - Genuine Nissan Parts, Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports

This site is genuine Nissan parts. If you look up rear brakes for 300zx you will only find one part number. Check it out it is a good site. I use it to find out what parts I can use all the time.


----------



## UPJ Wheeler (Aug 13, 2007)

Thats and excellent resource! Thanks alot! 

Im converting my '79 Jeep CJ 7 to rear disk brakes, and I found that a bunch of guys are using the Nissan 300zx calipers to do it. Advanced Auto Parts lists different part numbers for the 84-86 and 87-89. When I went to the junk yard, all I could find was a 1984. I bought them anyway not knowing if they would fit because they were cheap!. Glad to know now that they will work!!!!! 

Thanks again Watagg


----------



## UPJ Wheeler (Aug 13, 2007)

*** forgot to mention... Jeep guys say to use the 87-89 calipers


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Advance was probably just seperating the calipers by the design changes to the car itself. Engine, transmission, differential and body changes came along in 87 and 88.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ZBUM's Z31 Brake Page


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah I was waiting for you to pop up.


----------

